# Administrationssoftware



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich meinen Linux Ubuntu Server etwas angenehmer verwalten kann, als in der Console.

Unter anderem soll es können:

- FTP-User anlegen und ihnen eine bestimmte MB Zahl einräumen
- Domainverwaltung
- E-Mail Konten anlegen und begrenzen auf bestimmte MB Zahl


Lg
Micha


----------



## zeroize (12. August 2009)

Kannst du noch bitte schreibe was für Programme du für die Dienste nutzt, da es für spezielle Programme auch spezielle Hilfeprogramme gibt. Allerdings sollten diese bereits im Ubuntu-Repo dabei sein - also einfach mal suchen. Als Tipp - ispconfig ist z.B. eine Weboberfläche, mit der du httpd und ftpd konfigurieren kannst - ich meine auch die mailquota. Siehe http://www.ispconfig.org/


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (12. August 2009)

Installiert ist ein Apache Server mit PHP5 und MySql Datenbank.
Als Mailprogramm habe ich exim4 laufen mit SpamAssasin.

Wie es sich mit dem FTP-Benutzern verhällt, weiß ich leider garnicht. Da ich mich hiermit generell noch nicht auseinander gesetzt habe.


EDIT: Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einer Software wie Confixx aus? Hatte die damals bei meinem Webspacepaketen immer dabei.

Lg
Micha


----------



## zeroize (12. August 2009)

Also mit ispconfig sollte Apache und exim laufen - ist so ähnlich wie confixx. Leider ist confixx komerziell, d.h. es kostet dich für deinen Server etwas - aber auf der wikipedia-Seite sind Links zu kostenlose Alternativen - die richtige Geschmacksrichtung musst du aber selber auswählen.


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (14. August 2009)

Also laut der Webseite von ispconfig wird exim aber anscheinend nicht unterstützt. Zumindest werden dort nur Sendmail & Postfix aufgeführt. 

Das wäre schon echt schade, ansonsten hört sich ganze nämlich richtig super an. Und dann auch noch mit deutscher Sprache.


----------



## Guest2398759 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, kurz als Gast:

Alternativen sind:


```
Webmin, Virtualmin, Usermin

ISPConfig

SysCP

ISPCP
```

Diese 4 sind wohl die gängisten OpenSource Adminpanel! Ich habe alle schon probiert und mein favorit darunter ist ISPCP. ISPCP habe ich zur Zeit auch in betrieb! Das ist aber Geschmackssache mitunter! Virtualmin und Usermin gehören zu Webmin und ermöglichen so auch die Funktionen die die anderen schon mitbringen (Userverwaltung)!


----------

